# Move from UK To Dubai



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone 

I have been on this forum since last year, its been very helpful and now I am over here I would like to share some of my experiences with anyone who is thinking of making the move.

I have been here four weeks, never experienced Dubai at this time of year and wow, the temperature has been great, moving over without the family has been very difficult, I am very close to my wife and children and its been hard and still is, however I have to get on with it and hopefully they will be joining me soon.

I needed to transfer some money over from the UK and was introduced to a company by my new employer and the transaction was swift and inexpensive, if you need any further advice on this feel free to inbox me.

I am living close to Arabian Ranches and this is the area I cover along with Motor City, I would just like to make people aware choosing the right company is paramount, especially in real estate, the branded and most common ones certainly did not provide me with the confidence, you would never have though that after viewing their website. Luckily I found a good company with a great team, a relaxed atmosphere and great work surroundings.

I was very anxious, nervous when I was making the move and quite a few people on here kept mentioning, rose tinted glasses, its not all what it says it is, I have to disagree, I believe its what you make of it, hopefully my stay will be permanent, I am enjoying Dubai, the first few weeks it used to take me two hours to get to my friends apartment in the Burj Khalifa, now it takes me 20 minutes...lol ... try not to take the wrong turning, the flyovers here are huge and take you in a completely different direction, one day I did this and ended up driving past Jebel Ali and heading towards the desert, with very little fuel, thankfully I approached a sign saying Dubai turn left, thank god, never going to make that mistake again, the drivers here all think they are Lewis Hamilton, even in a Mitsubishi Lancer 1.3, I just stick to my lanes now and enjoy driving here.

I will keep putting updates on here and if anyone wants any honest advice feel free to inbox me on anything.

Its a shame I see people on here asking all the questions from the UK or whichever country, once they arrive here only a handful of people carry on, I promised myself that I will keep everyone posted on my journey, good or bad.

Hope you all have a great day and if your moving to Dubai very soon I hope you have a safe and pleasant journey and a great life here in Dubai.

I do hope this post has helped 

Regards
Zee


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Zee,

Excellent post, I'll be in the same boat as you in a few weeks. I'm coming out here without my wife and family and so your thread is especially interesting for me.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Hi Zee,
> 
> Excellent post, I'll be in the same boat as you in a few weeks. I'm coming out here without my wife and family and so your thread is especially interesting for me.


If you need any help or advice Inbox me I will do my best for you

Zee


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Great to hear your story Zee.

I agree with you, choosing the right company is paramount, in all industries. I unfortunately did choose the wrong one and have had a year of bad times BUT things are looking up, I start a new job in the next few weeks which is a lovely little promotion and my partner and I are really starting to love living here.

It's been a huge adjustment and I still can't stand the lack of manners or customer service but it's a great place of opportunities and I feel we're in a good place in the world at this point in time for progression. 

I advise anyone struggling with the adjustment to give it time and you'll find a way to make it work for you.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

nicoleooh said:


> Great to hear your story Zee.
> 
> I agree with you, choosing the right company is paramount, in all industries. I unfortunately did choose the wrong one and have had a year of bad times BUT things are looking up, I start a new job in the next few weeks which is a lovely little promotion and my partner and I are really starting to love living here.
> 
> ...


Thanks I've had a hectic day been working all day but been offered a good position within another real estate company ..... It's a tough decision .... Where you living and working


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Zee - I know you're an enthusiastic sort of fella and all that, but you've been here 4 weeks, enthusiastic about working with a great company and team one day and considering another working for another great company only days later. In your situation I would have thought building a client base and reputation were paramount to you making it here. Flitting about between companies that you say are great is not going to help that. Comes across as a bit flaky.

I'm not saying this to be mean or anything. Just think about what you put out there and how it could affect a source of potential punters...


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> Zee - I know you're an enthusiastic sort of fella and all that, but you've been here 4 weeks, enthusiastic about working with a great company and team one day and considering another working for another great company only days later. In your situation I would have thought building a client base and reputation were paramount to you making it here. Flitting about between companies that you say are great is not going to help that. Comes across as a bit flaky.
> 
> I'm not saying this to be mean or anything. Just think about what you put out there and how it could affect a source of potential punters...


Hi Mikey

What your feelings on real estate guys? Lying cheating etc etc etc etc that's what the majority of people in the UAE feel, yes I am enthusiastic and professional, but also ethical and transparent, I posted this thread so I could share my experiences here in Dubai good or bad, 4 weeks in or 4 years in .... I will still post and be honest if your going to critique my every post then that's fine, you seem like a nice guy if you ever want to meet up for a drink that would be great. 

Hope you have a great day pal


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Hi Mikey
> 
> What your feelings on real estate guys? Lying cheating etc etc etc etc that's what the majority of people in the UAE feel, yes I am enthusiastic and professional, but also ethical and transparent, I posted this thread so I could share my experiences here in Dubai good or bad, 4 weeks in or 4 years in .... I will still post and be honest if your going to critique my every post then that's fine, you seem like a nice guy if you ever want to meet up for a drink that would be great.
> 
> Hope you have a great day pal


I'm not looking to criticise and it is good posting your experiences that might help others. What I think you need to remember is that most people on here could be potential clients. Bigjimbo used to work in real estate and had a good reputation here. Lots of people used him to find somewhere because he gave lots of good honest advice. In the post I commented on, you came across a bit flaky. I'm not saying you are, just that is how I saw it. maybe I'm the only one who did, but I may not have been. So, all I'm saying is; consider what you post in order to build your reputation and hopefully help your career here.

It is advice. Take it or leave it, but it is meant in good spirit.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> I'm not looking to criticise and it is good posting your experiences that might help others. What I think you need to remember is that most people on here could be potential clients. Bigjimbo used to work in real estate and had a good reputation here. Lots of people used him to find somewhere because he gave lots of good honest advice. In the post I commented on, you came across a bit flaky. I'm not saying you are, just that is how I saw it. maybe I'm the only one who did, but I may not have been. So, all I'm saying is; consider what you post in order to build your reputation and hopefully help your career here.
> 
> It is advice. Take it or leave it, but it is meant in good spirit.



I understand what you are saying and it's good it's just difficult because the company I was with were great and superb people a complete contrast to what I heard before I came out that's why my decision is tough... Good companies and good people are hard to come by


----------



## Essex Emirati (May 7, 2013)

Zee

Don't know if you've made a decision yet but things I always consider when changing positions include:

Will the new company offer me better prospects in the long term rather than just a better package short term. 
How long has the Company been around? Plenty of Companies have set up in the last few years since we saw the back of the crash, but a Company that has managed to adapt it's style and procedures to survive the tough times shows that it has strong leadership.
Also, you say that where you work has a great team in the office. For me, as I spend a ridiculously long time at work, I prefer to spend it with people that I enjoy being around.

I'm not trying to teach you to suck eggs here, but as someone who has been in Dubai for a good few years now and has worked outside of the UK for over 10 years, just wanted you to know that as the old English saying goes 'the grass is not always greener' and I've found out is more apt to Dubai then anywhere else i've worked.

Whatever decision you make, I hope that it works out for you and your family and you enjoy Dubai for a long time.


----------

